# The Protestant Challenge:



## Gesetveemet (Apr 19, 2008)

The Protestant Challenge: Note $1000 incentive.
This challenge is primarily for non-Catholic Christians who believe in sola scriptura (bible alone) and sola fide (salvation by faith alone). If either can be proven from the bible, history or logic, I will renounce my Catholic faith and send them 1000 dollars. This is not to be antagonistic but rather as an incentive for good discussion. Please see the rules before posting.



E-Apologia Discussion Forum




.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 19, 2008)

This is exactly the kind of thing that someone *with his mind already made up,* not "open for persuasion," would do.

No one who isn't in the mood for an argument would try to lure people in with a "chance" at easy money. Just think about the kind of folks he baiting! People whose greed is about 1 millimeter below the surface of their piety.


----------

